# Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...



## Rosstaeuscher (1. September 2008)

*Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*

Hallo Gemeinde......

Derzeit werden wieder unheimlich viele neue Gehäuse auf den Markt gewofen.....von Aerocool, Thermaltake etc. .... siehe auch die aktuellen Gehäuse Lesertests....

Wie schon so oft, muste ich auch bei diesen neuen Generationen von Gehäusen feststellen, das es kaum bezahlbare Gehäuse gibt, in denen man eine Wasserkühlung mit zumindest einem Dualradiator intern verbauen kann, ohne in den Gehäusedeckel Löcher zu sägen....

Die Hersteller von den Gehäusen übertreffen sich derzeit mit der Größe der mitgelieferten Lüfter....( 140 und 250cm ist ja schon fast Standard ) und brüsten sich mit den in den Gehäusen vorhandenen Schlauchöffnungen....

Nur wohin mit der Wakü ??? 
Auf den Gehäusedeckel Schrauben, sofern möglich.....oder externe Lösungen, denen es an Kühlleistung mangelt ......

Warum denkt eigentlich niemand an den stetig wachsenen Markt der Leute die Wasserkühlungen verbauen möchten ?????

In den meisten Gehäusen finden allenfals ein oder zwei Singel 120er Radiatoren platz, oder noch schlimmer, es sind nur öffnungen für 80er oder 92er Lüfter vorhanden....warum nicht statt einen 140er Lüfter im Deckel, 2 120er ????

Und in den Gehäusen, in denen ein Dual oder Trippel Radiator intern Platz hätte, gehören meist zu den Bigtower Gehäuser der oberen Preisklassen jenseits der 160 Euros....z.B. Thermaltake Xaser VI oder Coolermaster Cosmos oder Silverstone Temji Gehäuse.....

Nur wer möchte unbeding so viel Geld für ein Gehäuse ausgeben ???? Seien wir doch mal Ehrlich, die meisten User wollen max. 100 bis 120 Euro für ein Gehäuse ausgeben.....Nur in der Preisklasse ist praktisch kein Gehäuse zu bekommen, in welchem man eine Wäkü vernünftig verbauen könnte.....

Was ist Eure Meinung dazu ????

Und ich schlage mal vor, die Gehäuse hier zu posten, in denen man eine Wakü einbauen kann, ohne das es den Finanziellen Rahmen sprengt.....

Mfg


----------



## Fabian (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen ??? (Fast) Unmöglich....*

SHARKOON
Also ins rebel 9 Kriegste nen 360er radi in die front
hast dann aber keinen Platz mehr für nen laufwerk.
Beim Rebel12 Sähe das diekt anders aus,nen 360er passt in die Front,mit 1,evt 2 Laufwerken.
Man kann  auch direkt noch Lüfterhalterugnen mitbestellen,also hat man dann 3x140mm vor dem radi
Mit Bunten Lüfters sieht das auch noch spitze aus
In das Rebl 9 Würde man nen 240er(vorne) und nen 120er(hinten) bekommen,und auch noch 360er auf den boden


----------



## TheSomberlain (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen ??? (Fast) Unmöglich....*

Guck dir mal nen Coolermaster RC690 an, da hast oben drauf Bohrungen für 2 140 mm Lüfter, evtl lässt sich das mit nem Radi verbinden!


----------



## HeNrY (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*

Ich hab mal den Threadtitel angepasst... kann ja kein Mensch lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*

tjo - für den "großen markt" der triple-käufer sind eben gerade eher große big tower gedacht, schließlich braucht n radi nicht nur ne öffnung und auch ne pumpe ihren platz.
dass die soviel kosten ist imho aber auch ne schweinerei, wenn ich dran denke, was für plastikbomber ihrem verkäufer heute 200€ einbringen oder was man für 150€ für dünnblech dinger bekommt und dass mit meinem guten alten 200DM stahlmonster vergleiche...

bezüglich öffnungen für radis: die wenigsten gehäuse bieten zuverlässig platz für einen radi, schließlich ragt der mit lüftern noch 60-90mm ins gehäuse rein, kann da mit mainbordbauteilen kollidieren - der hersteller würde also betrugsvorwürfe riskieren, wenn er das ding mit "platz für radiator..." bewerben würde.
punkt zwei sind die z.t. unterschiedliche lochabständer der radiatoren - z.b. thermochill lässt ne deutliche lücke zwischen den lüftern, da bräuchte man andere löcher.
auch zu bedenken ist die stabilität der gehäuse, wenn man ein großes loch reinmacht - aber keinen radiator hinterschraubt. (gerade bei den überteuerten billigbigtowern)
und zu guter letzt: viele leute wollen vielleicht auch einfach kein großes loch im deckel.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> tjo - für den "großen markt" der triple-käufer sind eben gerade eher große big tower gedacht, schließlich braucht n radi nicht nur ne öffnung und auch ne pumpe ihren platz.
> dass die soviel kosten ist imho aber auch ne schweinerei, wenn ich dran denke, was für plastikbomber ihrem verkäufer heute 200€ einbringen oder was man für 150€ für dünnblech dinger bekommt und dass mit meinem guten alten 200DM stahlmonster vergleiche...
> 
> bezüglich öffnungen für radis: die wenigsten gehäuse bieten zuverlässig platz für einen radi, schließlich ragt der mit lüftern noch 60-90mm ins gehäuse rein, kann da mit mainbordbauteilen kollidieren - der hersteller würde also betrugsvorwürfe riskieren, wenn er das ding mit "platz für radiator..." bewerben würde.
> ...



  Das mit dem großen Loch im Deckel würde ich nicht so sehen.....denn z.b. beim Coolermaster Cosmos hat man doch auch Lochgitter in den Deckel verbaut und die Möglichkeit gegeben 3x 120er lüfter zu verbauen....durch den gewölbten Gehäusedeckel passt auch ein Radi rein.....diese oder ähnliche Lösungen kann man doch auch mit kleineren Gehäusen anbieten....so wären diese für jeglichen Einsatz konzepiert...  Statt dessen werden in den Gehäusedeckel die Anschlüsse für USB etc. verbaut.....so das auch die Möglichkeit genommen wird, einen externen Radi darauf zu montieren....  Ach so .... mein Gehäusevorschlag habe ich vergessen:  Antec Twelve Hundred.....geht gerade noch so im Preis  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case   Mfg


----------



## Robin_cl (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*

Ich kann dir die HIPER Gehäuse nahelegen. Habe mich früher auch sehr für eines der beiden (Anubis/Osiris) interessiert und sie scheinen eine sehr gute Qualität zu haben.
Warum sie keiner hat, weis ich leider nicht. Sind eigentlich gute Gehäuse.
In beide müssten auf den Boden bzw. in den Deckel 360er Radis reinpassen.
Hier mal ein Link zu den Gehäusen:
HIPER - PRODUKTE - HIPERCASE


----------



## steinschock (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*

Hab mein Stacker T01 für 109€ gekauft.
Der ist solide und hat Platz. Ist halt ein Auslaufmodell. 
Ich hab den Radi unten ein gebaut da braucht man nicht mal sägen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das mit dem großen Loch im Deckel würde ich nicht so sehen.....denn z.b. beim Coolermaster Cosmos hat man doch auch Lochgitter in den Deckel verbaut und die Möglichkeit gegeben 3x 120er lüfter zu verbauen....durch den gewölbten Gehäusedeckel passt auch ein Radi rein.....



das cosmos ist (laut hersteller...) auch "extra für wasserkühlungen" konzipiert 


> diese oder ähnliche Lösungen kann man doch auch mit kleineren Gehäusen anbieten....



dann sinds aber entweder außen keine kleinen gehäuse mehr oder innen ganz kleine 
n triple hat nunmal einen längebedarf im bereich eines e-atx bords und mit lüftern die dicke von min. 2 5,25" schächten.
das sind welten bei kleinen gehäusen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> das cosmos ist (laut hersteller...) auch "extra für wasserkühlungen" konzipiert
> 
> 
> dann sinds aber entweder außen keine kleinen gehäuse mehr oder innen ganz kleine
> ...


 

Hallo ?????

Ich habe den Eindruck, das Du irgendwie den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden hast....

Es geht hier darum, das es nur wenige Gehäuse gibt, in denen man die Möglichkeit hat, eine Wasserkühlung mit einem Dual oder Trippelradiator zu verbauen, ohne Sägen zu müssen..... Dabei ist es egal, ob es ein Miditower oder ein Bigtower ist.....

Es sollen auch Vorschläge von bezahlbaren Gehäusen in Wort, Schrift oder Bild gepostet werden, wo der Einbau möglich ist, um vielleicht mal eine Übersicht von geeigneten Gehäusen zu schaffen.....

Es ist zwar schön, das Coolermaster den Cosmos mit dem Wasserkühlungseinbau bewirbt, aber das Gehäuse kostet immerhin zwischen 180 und 200 Euro.....wer möchte schon soviel Geld ausgeben ????

Die Möglichkeit, wie es beim Cooler Master Gehäuse gelöst wurde, kann man auch auf Miditower übertragen ..... denn viele Miditower haben seit neuesten das Netzteil unten und auf dem Gehäusedeckel einen Aufsatz wo ein 140er Lüfter drinn verschraubt wurde und davor die Power Knöpfe bzw. die USB Anschlüsse etc....wenn man statt den 140er Lüfter zwei 120er und die Anschlüsse wieder in die Front verlegen würde, dann würde dort ein 120er Radiator reinpassen ohne mit dem Mainboard zu kollidieren.....siehe z.B. Antec nine hundred.....

Es ging mir nicht darum einen Trippel Radiator in einem Miditower zu quetschen.....Für einen Trippel braucht man nun mal einen Bigtower, aber der sollte auch bezahlbar bleiben.....

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder mehr geschrieben als ich wollte....

Mfg


----------



## Bond2602 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*

Hi

Also sowas hatte ich auch gesaucht, ein Gehäuse, wo man eine Wakü problemlos reinbekommt und trotzdem bezahlbar ist.

Ich hab leider nichts gefunden, wo alle Kriterien zutreffen.

Desshalb habe ich mich entschieden, ein CM 690 zu nehmen. Je nachdem was für eine Wakü du einbauen willst, ist es auch mehr oder weniger bohren (das musst du sowieso, eigentlich bei allen Gehäusen).

Wie auf dem Bild unten zu sehen, habe ich nen Trippleradi eingebaut und so schrecklich viel Arbeit ist das auch nicht ^^.

Ich hab auch nen Thread wo ich den Umbau dokumentiert habe.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n-wakue-freundliches-gemoddetes-gehaeuse.html

Ein bisschen basteln muss man leider immer (mir machts spass , aber ohne gibts in einer bezahlbaren Preisregion wohl nicht).

MfG Bond2602


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hallo ?????


hallo.


> Ich habe den Eindruck, das Du irgendwie den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden hast....
> 
> Es geht hier darum, das es nur wenige Gehäuse gibt, in denen man die Möglichkeit hat, eine Wasserkühlung mit einem Dual oder Trippelradiator zu verbauen, ohne Sägen zu müssen.....


so stehts auch im startposting, mit dem zusatz "Was ist Eure Meinung dazu ????"
und genau die hab ich hier kundgetan 



> Es sollen auch Vorschläge von bezahlbaren Gehäusen in Wort, Schrift oder Bild gepostet werden, wo der Einbau möglich ist, um vielleicht mal eine Übersicht von geeigneten Gehäusen zu schaffen.....



okay, liste der gehäuse, in ein dual+ radiator ohne sägereien und kollisionen eingebaut werden kann: 
-alle gehäuse mit mehr als 9 5,25" schächten (bei kleinen radiatoren, nur einem laufwerk,... auch welche mit genau 9)
-cosmos
-silverstone tj07
davon günstiger als 100€: sharkoon rebel12

damit sollte die auflisterei weitesgehend abgeschlossen sein und wir können weiter drüber diskutieren, warum sie so kurz ausfällt. 



> Dabei ist es egal, ob es ein Miditower oder ein Bigtower ist.....
> Es ist zwar schön, das Coolermaster den Cosmos mit dem Wasserkühlungseinbau bewirbt, aber das Gehäuse kostet immerhin zwischen 180 und 200 Euro.....wer möchte schon soviel Geld ausgeben ????



überraschend viele.
gibt ja auch nicht gerade viele alternativen (liste der preiswerten big tower: 1. chieftec CA. 2. ähhh - gibts nicht. und "billig" ist auch nicht gerade länger - "1. rebel12", "2.???")



> Die Möglichkeit, wie es beim Cooler Master Gehäuse gelöst wurde, kann man auch auf Miditower übertragen .....



hast du dir mal den innenraum des cosmos angeguckt?
das IST nichts weiter als ein miditower mit platz für nen radi oben und griffen an beiden enden.
und nachdem die 1100er ausgabe zu weiten teilen aus plastik besteht und ne konventionelle laufwerkshalterung hat, bleibt an weiteren einsparmöglichkeiten eigentlich nur noch das weglassen der griffe.



> denn viele Miditower haben seit neuesten das Netzteil unten und auf dem Gehäusedeckel einen Aufsatz wo ein 140er Lüfter drinn verschraubt wurde und davor die Power Knöpfe bzw. die USB Anschlüsse etc....wenn man statt den 140er Lüfter zwei 120er und die Anschlüsse wieder in die Front verlegen würde, dann würde dort ein 120er Radiator reinpassen ohne mit dem Mainboard zu kollidieren.....siehe z.B. Antec nine hundred.....



ein radiator ist 3-4, z.T. 9 cm dick - den kriegst du nicht an eine stelle, die für 2-2,5cm dicke lüfter gedacht war. ganz abgesehen davon, dass der radiator ja seinerseits auch noch lüfter braucht.



> Für einen Trippel braucht man nun mal einen Bigtower, aber der sollte auch bezahlbar bleiben.....



wär ich auch dafür, aber solange die leute sich n neues 150€ case holen, weil die neue front besser aussieht...



> Jetzt habe ich schon wieder mehr geschrieben als ich wollte....



man könnte meinen, das hier wär n forum


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung intern verbauen? (fast) unmöglich...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> so stehts auch im startposting, mit dem zusatz "Was ist Eure Meinung dazu ????"
> und genau die hab ich hier kundgetan
> ...


 

Wie Dick ein Radiator mit Lüftern ist weis ich ja.....habe schon genügende verbaut

Bei dem erwähnten Antec Gehäuse geht das ohne Weiteres, wenn dort kein einzelner 140er Lüfter wäre und die Anschlüsse in der Front wären....hatte das Gehäuse mal von einem Bekannten zu Hause zur Reparatur....

Bei anderen Gehäusen habe ich die möglichkeit auch schon gesehen, wenn im Deckel die Lüfter/Anschlüsse anders angeordnet wären....

......und zu dem Rest gebe ich mich geschlagen.........wir habe wohl an ein ander "vorbei" gelesen.....

Mfg


----------

